# Getting a doctors note.



## saya2077

:| Hullo,
I'm wondering how I would explain anxiety to my doctor and asking for a note?

I'm going into my second year of university and transferred since the course was too unbearable for me. I had counselling through that year which didn't help at all, so my counsellor suggested I get in touch with disability services this year to get more help. However, they need a doctors note from me.

I've been to a doctor before but she barely understood me (chinese), espeically since I was crying through it, and gave me leaflets to therapy (I went to one session, was too expensive for any more and was pretty much the same as a counselling session). I was too scare to ask for a note :afr I kept feeling that if I asked it would look fake... I don't know why. 

I'm scared to book another doctors appointment and ask for a note. But I can't get an appointment without one.


----------



## lisbeth

I've had so many doctors notes it's unreal. It's no big deal, srs. I used to feel the same way as you, but once you start doing it you realise it's nothing to worry about. The service is there to help _you_ and you pay (or will pay) for it with your taxes, so you're entitled to ask for treatment or support. It's your right. Once you start thinking of it like that, it becomes less scary.

The doctor you saw before obviously wasn't one you clicked with, so make an appointment with a different one.

The NHS varies a lot by region so you do get more help in some areas than others, but you ought to be able to get both medication and counselling on the NHS. I've actually been offered a psychiatrist referral on the NHS, though I haven't decided if I'll take it up yet. Freebie counselling tends to be limited between 4 and 8 sessions, but it should be free.

Anyway... doctors' note. Given how much your problems have affected your studies, it's really imperative that you do get a doctor's note and do get the help from the disability services. You probably are entitled to DSA too (which I'm in the process of applying for myself at the moment), but disability services will help you with that.

Talking to your doctor frankly is difficult when you have SA, but tbh, crying and being scared/nervous is hardly going to make you look like you're faking your anxiety. I don't mean to sound like I'm dismissing your fears because some doctors are arseholes, but any good doctor is going to take you seriously. You should go into your appointment and just say something like "I've been having problems with anxiety for X number of years now... it's really affecting my studies and my counsellor told me to tell the university disability services, but they need a note from a GP. I was wondering whether you could write me one?". They'll definitely ask you for more information about your symptoms and what treatments you've tried, but they will say yes. It usually costs between £15 and £25 to get one, I think, and it'll probably be about five sentences tops... but it's not difficult to get and it's all the evidence disability will need. They don't need your life story, just to know that medical professionals are aware of you and you're telling the truth.

I feel like I've completely rambled in this post, sorry. I've gone through all sorts with doctors and getting special exam arrangements at uni etc, so if you need to talk to anyone about it, you can always PM me.


----------



## Reed Richards

I seen several different doctors who i didnt really like speaking to about anxiety i felt they were out of thier depth talkin to me and would just increase medication or write a sick note. In the end i got lucky and one if the gps in my doctors is very pro active when it comes to mental health and is trained in the field. So when i see her its like a mini therapy session.


----------



## Alone75

It is really hard but try and go, phoning for an appointment won't be as bad as you think but still very awkward. I hate waiting there and sitting with all the other people and seeing the Dr to explain things...it's hell.

I have to go Friday, I need a new sick note every month now because I am on ESA. It's not as if I love living like this, wish someone would accept me for a job and I could try and get my life sorted out somehow.


----------



## nubly

A note for what, disability? If you're in the US, it's not that easy to get on disability.


----------



## saya2077

:yes Thank you for the replies! I managed to book a the doctors and appointment with disability services. They were very understanding, and I've written what I wish to say to the doctor. Heres hoping!



nubly said:


> A note for what, disability? If you're in the US, it's not that easy to get on disability.


Ah, a note confirming I have anxiety. It's for my university, I don't want to apply for any extra money etc, just for extra support and help for tasks e.g. group work or presentations in front of large lecture halls. They will explain and help me talk to my tutors and find ways to help me get over my anxiety or find compromises.


----------



## UltraShy

Even I don't get disability because I f'ed that up when I had the opportunity 20 years ago.

All I get is free life insurance under a disability waiver because I get docs to state I'm disabled. Not a big deal, worth only about $600 a year.


----------



## Dylan2

I understand why people go this route but just *be careful not to avoid too much* with your disability accommodations at school. That would be the opposite of cognitive behavioural therapy and could make your anxiety even worse. Instead of facing your fear, you might be allowed to just sit there while other students are working in groups or practicing their presentation skills etc. My friend took that option and is much more anxious now, to the point that she just stayed in her room all summer.

The other issue is that you won't always be able to get accommodations for your anxiety. For example, your career or further schooling later on might require that you interact with people, but you'll be used to having the option to avoid that.


----------



## saya2077

:no Yeah I agree.
I'd rather be slowly involved in the group work. I *want* to over come my anxiety, make friends easier, and be able to stand in front of people to do things.

I'm hoping they don't just "excuse" me from everything. Even its just allowing me to do presentations in front of just a teacher or two at first. Then putting me into a small group, etc and so on. I want support so the teacher knows, and I won't be overcome like I was in my last course. I don't want to be treat like an 'outlier'.


----------



## Dylan2

saya2077 said:


> I'm hoping they don't just "excuse" me from everything. Even its just allowing me to do presentations in front of just a teacher or two at first. Then putting me into a small group, etc and so on.


That sounds like a great way of going about it


----------

